# Urgent home required for cat in High Peak



## noodlepooch (Dec 5, 2008)

Cicero desperately needs a new home!

His mum and dad have emigrated, and he is being cared for in a private foster home.

Cicero is a huge, sleek, jet black, 2year old boy, who is absolutely gorgeous!

He is great with other (female only) cats, dogs and has lived with young children before. Whenever I go into the spare room to see him, he is purring like a steam train!

He has been recently treated with frontline and drontal, and has also just been neutered, and given the all clear by the vets. Unfortunately his vaccinations have lapsed.

He is looking for a loving forever home, where he will be allowed to play out :thumbup1:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Welcome to the forum  and i hope he finds a forever loving home soon, *


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, i hope you find him a loving home, he is lovely. xx


----------



## noodlepooch (Dec 5, 2008)

Thankyou for your replies!

Ironically, as soon as i logged off after my internet-panic mode, i had a phone call about Cic - and so he has today gone to a new home *on trial* 

Fingers crossed it is his forever home 

Thanks

Noodle


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats, fingers crossed and hope it all goes well for him


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

That is great news. I hope he will be very happy in his new home.


----------

